

CERN - Accelerating Science with Puppet (PuppetConf 2012 Keynote) - czervik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ykb2j2ojYU&feature=colike

======
czervik
The rest of the PuppetConf 2012 videos can be found here:

<http://puppetlabs.com/community/videos/puppetconf/>

